# 빠진



## wonlon

시원하게 *빠진* 고속도로에서 질주하는 고속버스로 아름다운 해변으로 달려가는 나의 마음은 즐겁기 그지없없습니다.

(It is from the same passage of my last question. It is talking about "I" and her friends now is heading for the beach for swimming.)

1. What does 빠지다 mean here? I can't find a suitable meaning from dictionary.

2. So this long long phrase "시원하게 *빠진* 고속도로에서 질주하는 고속버스로 아름다운 해변으로 달려가는" modifies "나", right?


----------



## kenjoluma

1. Understandable. Even I am puzzled at this sentence. Who wrote it? I have never seen 빠지다 in this sense. '시원하게 빠진 고속도로'.... well...
I understand 빠진 here means 뚫린. This whole sentence makes it sound like this highway is some kind of bowel movement. 

2. Precisely speaking, "마음", not "나".


----------



## terredepomme

잘 빠지다，시원하게 빠지다　=　長得好　=　長得美麗, 清秀　／／　2. So this long long phrase "시원하게 빠진 고속도로에서 질주하는 고속버스로 아름다운 해변으로 달려가는" modifies "나", right?　沒錯．心不會跑的，我才跑的，快樂的是我的心．...駆ける私の心は


----------



## wonlon

kenjoluma said:


> 1. Understandable. Even I am puzzled at this sentence. Who wrote it? I have never seen 빠지다 in this sense. '시원하게 빠진 고속도로'.... well...
> I understand 빠진 here means 뚫린. This whole sentence makes it sound like this highway is some kind of bowel movement.
> 
> 2. Precisely speaking, "마음", not "나".



It is from my Intermediate Korean textbook (in Chinese). I don't know if it is adapted or written by the writer.


----------



## wonlon

terredepomme said:


> 잘 빠지다，시원하게 빠지다　=　長得好　=　長得美麗, 清秀　／／　2. So this long long phrase "시원하게 빠진 고속도로에서 질주하는 고속버스로 아름다운 해변으로 달려가는" modifies "나", right?　沒錯．心不會跑的，我才跑的，快樂的是我的心．...駆ける私の心は



1. I see, but which meaning of the following dictionaries should I look up?
http://jpdic.naver.com/entry_krjp.nhn?entryId=45230
http://cndic.naver.com/kr/entry?entryID=c_3affbdefac91

2. Just a word, I am still not used to read sentences with such a long noun.


----------

